# Ogólne > Badania >  podwyższone ALT

## ESMERALDA12

Mąż odebrał wyniki badań i ma podwyższone ALT NORMA TO 40 ON MA 65.Prosba o informację jakie mogą być przyczyny, czy to jest dużo przekroczona norma? Jestem trochę zaniepokojona tym.

Pozdrawiam
Monika

----------


## kimero

Witam. Taki wynik może być po kuracji różnymi lekami itp nie jest to bardzo wysoki lek, prosze sobie kupić jakiś lek na regeneracje wątroby bądź iść do lekarza, które zapewne przepisze Heparegen. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Diagnostyka

Nie powinniście się martwić, mąż powinien wykonać resztę prób wątrobowych tzn. Aspat, fosfatazę zasadową, bilirubinę całkowitą i GGTP. Radzę również wykonać ponownie te badania po 2-3 miesiącach. Takie podwyższenie może być spowodowane stylem życia, jakimś większym przejedzeniem, alkoholem, lekami.

----------

